
Amazon has been hit with €250M fine in back taxes by the EU - rbanffy
http://www.businessinsider.com/amazon-fined-back-taxes-eu-2017-10?op=1
======
merricksb
Active discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15399282](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15399282)

------
timrichard
Please correct me if I'm wrong, but weren't they enticed to operate out of
Luxembourg by a sweetheart tax scheme established by the then-Prime Minister
of Luxembourg, Jean-Claude Junker, who is now President of the EU?

I doubt anyone would bat an eyelid. The corruption is endemic.

~~~
netsharc
Yeah. As much as Brexiters, LePeners and AfDlers are name-called as
"racist/bigoted idiots", they have a point about EU bureaucracy, corruption,
too close too lobbyists and too ready to fuck the little people.

(See also: TTIP, the cozy relationship between car makers and the German
minister responsible for emissions testing, and Yanis Varoufakis' book "Adults
in the Room")

------
ThomPete
Are they paying a fine or are they "just" paying back taxes?

~~~
matthewcford
just the taxes

------
twobyfour
Amazon can find that kind of money in their couch cushions. This isn't even a
slap on the wrist for them.

~~~
xapata
It also indicates an ongoing cost. Not an oppressive one, but not negligible.

